# 24 Point Kentucky Whitetail



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Why do I feel that there should be theme music from the Budwieser select add?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... brow tines much?? :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Didja see da tury pointer?

Ya, an' ah'm gonna git dat turdy point buck. Wit' my gun, "Betty Lou".
She's a combination AK-57, Uzi, radar, laser, triple barreled, double scoped, heat seekin' shotgun.
   

Fishrmn


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

> Didja see da tury pointer?
> 
> Ya, an' ah'm gonna git dat turdy point buck. Wit' my gun, "Betty Lou".
> She's a combination AK-57, Uzi, radar, laser, triple barreled, double scoped, heat seekin' shotgun.


I didn't know anyone else around here knew about that song. I have it on CD, a gift from a college friend of my daughter. She is from Wisconsin.

The entire CD is hilarious! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Knarly Dude. :wink:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> I didn't know anyone else around here knew about that song. I have it on CD, a gift from a college friend of my daughter. She is from Wisconsin.
> 
> The entire CD is hilarious!


I've got all three of the CDs from "Bananas At Large".
They're all funny!

Fishrmn


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like brown Icecycles growing the wrong way of the poor things head. :shock:


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

That is an ugly buck!

A shooter non the less!


----------

